# Is this bar spacing okay for a pigeon?



## Squibeetos (Aug 29, 2018)

I'm not sure, could you guys give me your thoughts on it?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I use the metal dog crates when they are inside. I wouldn't put them outside in 1 inch spacing, as other things could get in to the bird, or some could reach in. But inside with no cats around it would be fine. Cage needs to be more wide than high for a pigeon.


----------



## Squibeetos (Aug 29, 2018)

Jay3 said:


> I use the metal dog crates when they are inside. I wouldn't put them outside in 1 inch spacing, as other things could get in to the bird, or some could reach in. But inside with no cats around it would be fine. Cage needs to be more wide than high for a pigeon.


It looks a tiny bit wider than 1" but you're sure it's okay indoors? They can't get their heads stuck with this width?


----------

